# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Tuğrul Bey Kimdir ?

## ceyda

tugrul_bey__20091225.jpg" Kendime bir saray yapıp da yanında bir cami inşa etmezsem,ALLAHÜ TEALA 'dan utanırım. "
Tuğrul Bey ya da Toğrül, Tuğril veya Toghrïl Beg, (d. 990 - ö. 4 Eylül 1063) Büyük Selçuklu Devleti'nin kurucusu ve ilk hükümdarıdır.

Kardeşi Çağrı Bey'dir. Oğuzların Kınık boyundan Selçuk Beyin torunudur. Babası Mikail, gazâ akınında şehit düşünce, dedesi Selçukun yanında büyüdü. Çocukluğu Cendde geçti. 1016 yılında Selçukluların başına geçti.

1028-1029 yılları arasında kardeşiyle birlikte Merv ve Nişabur kentlerini ele geçirdi. Buhara ve Balh kentlerine seferler düzenledi. 1038 yılında Nişabur'da kendini sultan ilan etti. 1040 yılında Gaznelilerle yaptığı Dandanakan Savaşı'nı kazanarak Gazne Devleti'ne karşı Selçukluların üstünlüğünü sağladı. Kardeşi Çağrı Bey'i Horasan valisi tayin eden Tuğrul Bey İran'ın büyük bir bölümünü ele geçirdi ve Selçuklu topraklarını Anadolu'ya kadar uzandırdı. 1060 yılında Fatimilerin eline geçmiş olan Bağdat'ı ele geçirdi. Abbasi halifesi Kaim'in tekrar Bağdat'a dönmesini sağlayan Tuğrul Bey halifenin kızıyla evlendi.

Tuğrul Bey 4 Eylül 1063 tarihinde çocuksuz olarak İran'ın Rey kentinde vefat etti. Yerine yeğeni Alp Arslan geçti.

----------

